# Low FODMAP Trying to Gain Weight



## Going Going Gone (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't know if you guys can help with this, but basically over the past four years I've dropped thirty pounds from getting sick so much and lost my appetite as well. On top of that, unsurprisingly given that I'm currently borderline severely underweight (5'6" and 102 lbs), I have little to no energy to actually go and make food.

I'm looking for food that is easy to eat, preferably already prepared because that's the type of food I'll actually eat (the more it takes to make a food the less likely I am to actually eat it). Intellectually I do want to gain weight (if there were a pill that'd make me gain thirty pounds I'd take it happily) so it's not a lack of desire to gain weight that keeps me from doing so. It's just that between the low energy and the low appetite and the constraints of the low FODMAP diet (which has kept me from getting sick, blessedly), I can't seem to.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

First of all you need to get over the " I don't eat home made food". Buying processed foods will not be helping you at all!

Try making things in batches so that it lasts you a few days.

For example make an egg and veg frittata...chopped courgettes, red and yellow peppers, green spring onions, chopped spinach, add chopped cooked bought beet root or sweetcorn..any veg that you like. Beat 6 eggs, dash of milk, any herbs for flavouring.

Cook and divide into quarters. Cool and put into separate containers in the fridge. Will last four days.

You can add oven chips (check ingredients are just potato and oil) and you have lunch or tea sorted.

A slice on its own and its breakfast.

Eat healthy and you will be healthy.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you won't cook, will you dump stuff in the microwave and heat it up? Try adding olive oil onto things (healthy fat and you could dress the veggies you do eat) to add some calories. See if any of the grocery stores do prepared meals/foods in the deli section (some of those may be OK to eat) or if you have a service in the area that prepares meals, we got one new one in the area, but not sure if they would work with you about substitutions.

Someone I work with gets paleo meals prepared (they make them for people who do a lot of cross fit so check out those types of people who may know of a service) and a service like that may work as they tend to avoid a lot of grains and sugars. Now you would have to work to see what veggies are done and see if you can sub out some of the higher fodmap ones.

I ate over at a friends house and she didn't have time to cook and the grocery near her had some good things over in the deli section you could just pop in the microwave and heat up. She usually eats gluten free, so they worked for that. You will have to look for seasonings as onion and garlic are generally added to just about everything.

If you can't even put stuff in the microwave to heat up http://www.glutenfreedomproject.com/learning/topics/5225/6313 has some ideas for eating out. Generally go for the plainest meals you can (grilled chicken breast without added sauces and steamed veggies you can eat and use just oil and vinegar for dressings).


----------



## Going Going Gone (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh, sorry, I think my intro was a bit misleading. I do cook. And I definitely do eat homemade food, I actually hate it when people take me out to eat now because it's really hard for me to eat out (and then they start trying to help me with the menu and making me talk to the chef and it's just very embarrassing).

So I do cook at home. Microwave is best, though, which is what I meant, because the more effort that's required to cook something, the less likely I am to actually cook and eat it. (Not to mention the fact that I've never been taught how to cook, so I've ended up exploding/burning everything when I try.) Silly? Yes. But I've spent many, many months now bemoaning how silly it is, telling myself (and being told) that I'm lazy and that hasn't helped one whit.

I started to get the hang of making things in bulk ahead of time...but then my fridge went out. Two separate times. And I had to dump out everything I'd made. It was incredibly demoralizing and depressing and a huge set back for me (I stopped cooking, save for microwaving for a month after that happened and just realized I dropped three pounds, hence the panicked post here).

For me, I think one of the most important things might be to find low FODMAP (and not crunchy, I have jaw problems) snacks or drinks. Because if the food's in front of me, I will eat/drink it. That's what I meant when I said I was looking for already prepared things. I just have trouble because I don't tend to actually feel hunger (the way I figure out I'm hungry is generally through a headache, which is very belated) and energy wise getting up and cooking a meal is just a bit more than I can generally muster up, which is ridiculous, I know, but again, I've spent at least six months now bemoaning how ridiculous this is.

Shaylu, eating healthy may be ideal, but right now I'm not eating hardly at all. So I'll take whatever I can get.

Has anyone here tried appetite inducers?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Are rice cakes too crunchy? If you have a spread or dip that fits with the low fodmap, then you can spread it on those as a snack.

If you can get thin sliced deli meats that work (so not a lot of additives) you can put a bit of a spread on them (if you want) and roll them up.

http://www.pinterest.com/kristidoolittle/low-fodmap-snacks/ has some snacks but not sure if too much cooking for you or not, and some may not be appropriate, but at least gives you some ideas.


----------



## Going Going Gone (Jul 16, 2013)

Kathleen M. said:


> Are rice cakes too crunchy? If you have a spread or dip that fits with the low fodmap, then you can spread it on those as a snack.
> 
> If you can get thin sliced deli meats that work (so not a lot of additives) you can put a bit of a spread on them (if you want) and roll them up.
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/kristidoolittle/low-fodmap-snacks/ has some snacks but not sure if too much cooking for you or not, and some may not be appropriate, but at least gives you some ideas.


The deli meat is a good idea.  Rice cakes are, unfortunately, too crunchy, Even toast is too crunchy for me. It's very frustrating, because the low FODMAP diet is restrictive enough without my jaw restricting me further.


----------



## FoodandFitness (Mar 17, 2014)

The most important tool when gaining weight is using a meal tracking tool. Myfitnesspal.com is a great one that let's you track calories. It's easy to see what you're missing and how to add things in. You also don't want to gain weight too fast either. About 1 to 1/2 pound per week is appropriate: My advice to you is:

1. engage in some moderate exercise (preferably weight lifting so you can build some muscle from the added weight) to help stimulate appetite

2. Drink plenty of liquid calories. Chocolate almond milk isn't half bad in flavor.

3. Use convenience options

4. Use a slow cooker so your food is hot and ready

5. Add oils, sauces, and sugars to what you're already eating.


----------

